
The irresistible rise of internet dating – Daily chart - rbanffy
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2018/08/17/the-irresistible-rise-of-internet-dating
======
rossdavidh
Interesting chart, but it appears to only go up to 2010. I would be interested
to see more recent data on that. Of course, there is often a several-year lag
between first meeting and marriage, so the lag is not quite 8 years really,
but a lot of people getting married this year met a lot more recently than
that.

------
extralego
The drop of meeting “through friends” is the most interesting part of this
cart.

------
yhoneycomb
Anecdotally, most people I know from church end up dating other people in the
church

I'm surprised that it's so low on this chart

------
modells
_You’ve reached your article limit_ Is there a paywall workaround?

~~~
mrep
Incognito mode

